# Ein kleines Prob mit einem Popup-link



## dErGoO (13. Februar 2002)

So also erstmal sei gesagt das ich weder von HTML, noch von sonst irgentwas in Richtung HTML Ahnung hab, deshalb ist meine Frage vieleicht dumm 
Ich war mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das ins JS Forum oder halt HTML gehört, neija flammt mich net wenns falsch is...
Also um mal zu meinem Problem zu kommen...

Ich benutze in meiner Seite folgeneden Link:


```
<a href="javascript:window.open('http://www.web-em.de/cgi-bin/gaestebuch.cgi',
 'SiteWindow', 'toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,
scrollbars=1,resizable=0,width=700,height=700,copyhistory=0')">guestbook</a>
```

Damit will ich wenn man auf einen Link klickt die gewünschte Seite in bestimmter Größe mit bestimmten Eigenschaften öffnen lassen. Das klppt soweit auch ganz gut, das einzige Problem ist, dass wenn man den Link anklickt, zwar die Seite geöffnet wird, in dem Fenster in dem man den Link angeklickt hat wird aber nun eine Seite geladen, die nur den Inhalt:


```
[object]
```

hat.

Also meine Frage, was muß ich tun damit die schon vorhandene Seite im Fenster verbleibt wenn ich den Link anklicke???

Hoffe mal ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## KMX-Robin (14. Februar 2002)

*hehe*

Hi dErGoO

> Ich war mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das ins JS Forum 
> oder halt HTML gehört, neija flammt mich net wenns falsch is... 
die Chance war 50% / 50% .. Du hast falsch geraten  egal 

Also, das Problem was du schilderst, hatte ich auch einmal. Ich habe es wie folgt gelößt.

Schreibe den folgenden Code irgendwo über den eigentlich Link rein.

_
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
function open_window(url,name,features)
{
 window.open(url,name,features);
}
</script>
_ 


und wie folgt rufst du nun den Link auf

_
<a href="javascriptpen_window('http://www.web-em.de/cgi-bin/gaestebuch.cgi',
 'SiteWindow', 'toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,
scrollbars=1,resizable=0,width=700,height=700,copyhistory=0')">guestbook</a>_

vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine einfachere lösung - kann gut sein, aber diese funktioniert auch 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Februar 2002)

Als href # angeben, den JavaScript-Aufruf als onClick-Eigenschaft setzten.


```
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:window.open('http://www.web-em.de/cgi-bin/gaestebuch.cgi','SiteWindow','toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=1,resizable=0,width=700,height=700,copyhistory=0')">guestbook</a>
```


PS: Natürlich ohne Leerzeichen zwischen java und script.


----------



## dErGoO (14. Februar 2002)

Also erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden, zwar haben beide Sachen nicht
100% geklappt, was vieleicht aber auch einfach an mir lag, aber ich hab dann die erste Methode etwas abgewandelt:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function guestbook()
{
window.open("http://www.web-em.de/cgi-bin/gaestebuch.cgi","my_new_window","toolbar=no,location=no
,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no
,copyhistory=no,width=700,height=700")
}
//-->
</script>
```

Irgendwo in den code...

Und der eigentliche Link:


```
<a href="javascript:guestbook()">guestbook</a>
```

So hat es dann gefunzt 

Btw. wirklich nette Leute in diesem Forum, nicht dieses Nub geflamme wie in anderen Communitys


----------



## dErGoO (16. Februar 2002)

Tja, nochmal ein Problem mit der Sache, ich möchte das ganze Script jetzt für Bilder benutzen, also zum Thumps vergrößern, da die Bilder aber immer andere Url's haben muß ich das ganze variabel machen. Ich habe das so probiert:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function guestbook(URL)
{
window.open("URL","my_new_window","toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,copyhistory=no,width=500,height=700")
}
//-->
</script>
```

+ folgenden Link:


```
<a href="javascript:guestbook(http://www.web-em.de/test.jpg)"><img src="http://www.web-em.de/images/silent-night/de_silent-night-beta-1-t.jpg" width="175" height="131" border="0"></a>
```

Leider funzt das ganze nicht und es wird wenn ich auf den Link klicke unten links immer dieses dumme Fehlersymbol eingeblendet. Bitte helft mir


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Februar 2002)

Fehler 1: Variable URL in "" gesetzt. Korrektur:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function guestbook(URL)
{
window.open(URL,"my_new_window","toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,copyhistory=no,width=500,height=700");
}
//-->
</script>
```

Fehler 2: String nicht in "" bzw. '' gesetzt. Korrektur:

```
<a href="java script:guestbook('http://www.web-em.de/test.jpg')"><img src="http://www.web-em.de/images/silent-night/de_silent-night-beta-1-t.jpg" width="175" height="131" border="0"></a>
```


----------



## dErGoO (16. Februar 2002)

Big THX again, das ging ja mal schnell


----------

